# Nur hoch und runter scrollen



## realdave (9. November 2002)

Hab mal ne kurze Frage. Wie kann ich denn bei einer Framekonstruktion einstellen, dass man z.B. in dem mittleren Frame nur hoch und runter scrollen kann, nicht jedoch nach rechts und links?
Mit einem javascript?

MFG
David


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (9. November 2002)

Du kannst nur die Scrollbalken ausblenden.
Das Scrollen selber zb. mit den Pfeiltasten lässt sich nicht verhindern.


----------



## realdave (9. November 2002)

ich will eigentlich nur den Scrollbalken unten nicht - Man kann den Inhalt eigentlich sehen, nur kommt trotzdem immer der Scrollbalken.
Gruß


----------



## Dario Linsky (9. November 2002)

du kannst entweder die scrollbalken ganz ausblenden, mit 'scrolling="no"'. dabei werden aber beide scrollbalken nur ausgeblendet, dadurch wird normales scrollen unmöglich.
andererseits hab ich mal irgendwo was von "vscroll" und "hscroll" gelesen, womit man gezielt nur eine von beiden scrollbars deaktivieren kann. ich weiss allerdings nicht mehr, wo das stand oder ob es dabei überhaupt um html ging.


----------

